# Pregnant Doe



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

So after the passing of my favourite doe yesterday, today I decided to go for a look in a pet shop one town over from me. They have much nicer typed mice than the local pet shops here do. Anyway, I went in and looked at their mice(who had all made tunnels under the shavings so couldn't really see them) then, all of a sudden, out crawls this gorgeous little self black doe, who is very obviously pregnant. I say, I want that one! So the pet shop attendant goes in, grabs a mouse and puts it in the little box, all is good... I open the box in the car, and realise... they'd put a black pied buck in the box, not my sweet little black doe... In I go, to correct the mistake and FINALLY head home with my new doe.  So my new little girl, Whom I've named 'Sugar' is in a quarantine tank in my room! She'll go out to the mousery once she's had her babies and I know she's not Ill or anything. 
So Now I've got 'Sugar' (Black Self Doe), 'Ginger' (Fawn Self Doe), 'Fudge' (Dove Pied Doe), 'Pudding' (Black Pied Doe), 'Bubble' (Black Fox Doe), 'Champers' (Champagne Pied Doe), 'Pop' (Black Pied Doe. The last 2 are just pets though. The rest are breeders/pets. 
Also have: 'Fredo' (Dove Pied Buck), 'ShyBoy' (Black Pied Buck), 'Ryley' (Black Fox Buck), and 'Kingly' a CPB/Siam Fox Buck (not exactly sure)

My Mousery is expanding so much now! 
Pics of Sugar tomorrow. I'm letting her settle in for now.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing piccies of your new meecer


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Sugar is feeling VERY lively tonight.. I went to pick her up and she started tail shaking at me and quite clearly not wanting to be touched. So I just left my hand in the tank. Within 5 minutes she was climbing up my hand and arm. Shes VERY active today, so trying to get pictures was fun! 








The whitish coloured stuff on her face and body, is sawdust bits from when she went burrowing under the shavings.








Such a cutie.

EDIT: I just saw the WEIRDEST thing EVER! I heard a bang, so went into my room(I have cats, its a constant worry about them possibly getting into cages etc) and I could SEE the babies moving inside her!! It was either that or contractions, but I'm pretty sure it was babies moving. I've never ever seen it before..


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't wait for baby pictures. <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Omg cute! So jealous!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Turns out it must've been... CONTRACTIONS! Just after I posted here, she started to give birth. She has 5 very healthy little babies in her nest this morning <3 She's not fussed with me checking them out, which is surprising considering she doesn't trust me yet! Baby pics whenever I can get them. All depends on Miss Sugar. Hehe Thanks MicenMore. She's ADORABLE! And those EARS!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She looks very precious.  Congrats with her and the babies, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh She's so cute! And I am so curious as to what the babies will end up looking like since you have no clue who the baby daddy is. lo


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Marlimoo, she was in a mixed sex cage at the petshop. ALL of them have nice type for petshop mice, like her. There was a black pied buck, and a big blue buck that I saw for sure. There were also other blacks like her, blues and pieds. I'll take pics of these little ones nest time Sugar leaves the nest to play. I'm so hoping for the big blue to be the daddy! If I didn't already have 4 stud bucks, he'd have come home with me too.
And thanks Fantasia Mousery. She is a sweet thing <3 Just wish she was a little more friendly with humans, but we will get there!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Only semi decent pic I could get of bubs. They're very friendly and active!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

They are so cute! Congrats and the mom is so sweet! :3


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Today makes me VERY sad.. I woke early this morning to the sound of screaming babies. She has munched on two of the babies and was going to start on the third when I removed all three. I don't think I have a doe who will foster... My foster mum passed away  I'll try handraising the remaining 3, which I've done before.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I hope the last 3 survive...


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is so sad. :C I hope they can make it. Good fortune to you and to the little sweet things!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

I fostered them onto one of my does.. She gave birth with her best mouse buddy, and they had 15 babies between them, so I left 10 with the main mother who is experienced, and took the other 5 and added the 3 little ones. They were still alive this afternoon when I checked on them. The 5 I took were absoloutly TINY. As in, they were only .5cms bigger than the 3 day old babies and they are actually 14 days old today... They're all normal and still developing normally, albeit a bit slower than normal babes. So we will see how they go. I'll get a pic of them, their mother and the foster babies tomorrow to share! (If they survive through the night :/)


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

All babies passed away


----------

